# Wow!Internal bleeding After training?



## kdwa1 (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm not trying to freak anyone out but need some feedback here.I started my cycle with 1-AD yesterday and felt great! Of course combined with the usual supps.I did a heavy workout then swam a few hundred meters.At the end of my swim I went 25 meters underwater and had to really push the last couple meters causing a minor lower back injury.Got out of the pool and felt pretty good anyway.Showered off and then started heavily pissing blood.Ended up in the ER and they don't even know what happened.The bleeding stopped after one hour and was clear.Today I feel good but kidney area a bit sore.Scared the hell out of me though.I'm giving the 1-Ad a break for a couple days.
Have any of you people ever had any internal bleeding from training injuries or the use of any supps??
On a very positive note,both Doc's said that Androstenediol wouldn't cause any internal damage, especially bleeding.I'm planning to restart my cycle in a couple days and will post reaction.I personally feel that 1-Ad is a very good product,I think it made me too strong possibly.
It might be interesting to start a sports injury Forum.Appreciate feedback.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 6, 2003)

Just one day of taking it, you haven't even had the chance for the 1-ad to get in your system good.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2003)

I have never heard of this. I have heard of drummers letting out blood after multi-hour drum sessions, in Africa this is how some drummers judge thier performance.


----------



## kdwa1 (Aug 6, 2003)

It was only my first day but gave me a really good pump anyway.However when you look down and have blood running out it causes some doubt.I know it was an injury.Not complerely sure what happened but kidney area is tender today,no bleeding.Should I give the 1-AD a go tomorrow? Maybe light training?


----------



## kdwa1 (Aug 6, 2003)

I guess my swimming performance was rather good then.Think I'll stay out of Africa though.


----------



## kdwa1 (Aug 13, 2003)

Just an update for those interested.Have only had a slight discomfort in right kidney this week.no bleeding and have been training.Taking 1-AD daily and feeling good.Looking for a post cycle supp in a couple weeks.6 OXO? Anything else? Still don't know what happened and hoping no  seroius damage.I'd say that internal training injuries are much worse than muscular injuries.Seems that often muscle strength is stronger than skeletal etc. anybody got ideas?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 13, 2003)

Your hoping for nothing serious? Is that to say you have not seen a doctor? I have never heard of anyone with a bleeding or soft kidney from doing steroids much less over the counter stuff, see a freaking doctor if you have not done so.

You can use cranberry juice or extract for your kidney well being.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kdwa1 *_
> At the end of my swim I went 25 meters underwater and had to really push the last couple meters causing a minor lower back injury.



Maybe it wasn't a lower back injury, or if it was somehow it irritated your kidney. But if your injured your lower back and were able to start working out again without pain. I have a tendency to think that aching you had in your lower back wasn't the muslce for some reason.


----------



## kdwa1 (Aug 13, 2003)

You may be right 666 but I'm not sure what kind of injury it could have been other than a ruptured kidney caused by possible a rib disk movement affecting the muscle also,weird stuff goin on.Anyway Ivé had so many back injuries over the years some heavy some minor I usually work with and through them.My neck,mid and lower back x-ray looks like I got hit by a truck.Most of it is from skiing,surfing,martial arts and accidents.Fun Fun but this is the first bleeding Ivé had after a workout.Thanks for the concern. I have read recently that often Marathon runners pee blood after a race because of the stress on the boby.They say it's fairly common so could be the case.But the initial pain still leaves a question in my mind.Anyway feelin good today and gonna lift soon.I'll take it as it comes.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 13, 2003)

If your kidney or liver is going its no joke, go see a doctor. Either you are over reacting, or injured something in the same area perhaps, or if this is a genuine threat then again quit making guesses IMO and go find out.

Drummers in some parts of the world also urinate blood, which is how some of them know when they have "performed well."


----------



## kdwa1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Unfortunately people in the medical profession aren't very dependable but I am going to get checked again tomorrow.Last week they were guessing also,so it left me up in the air.But going to find out soon.Thanks


----------



## kdwa1 (Aug 15, 2003)

To follow up on this thread.I finally got a solid diagnosis today.What happened when I swam so hard under water was a hyper extension of a disk in lower back which slammed a rib into my right kidney causing an internal rupture.Doc said it takes about a month to heal and should recover well.Advised me not to train but will go lighter.Advised me not to take prohormones but I'll lower the dosage.I really love the 1-ad effect on muscle tone and volume.Do any of you guys think it will adversely affect my healing? There's certainly more to be concerned about than muscle ligament injuries,that is organs.Hope some learn from this posting and are careful when pushing the edge.Aloha! Cheers!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 15, 2003)

I know a guy who has some damaged discs from deadlifts, have to be carefull with those back intensive lifts, ab strength was where my MAJOR weakness used to be.

I dont think pro hormones would hurt, but if you cant lift heavy I would probably save it for later anyway.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 15, 2003)

just take it easy...When I got hit by a car on my bike, the doctor told me to lay off lifting for a few weeks.I wanted to lift so badly, but u don't want to run the risk of screwing yourself up even more.


----------

